# Mahindra Tractor



## JohnF (Oct 22, 2014)

Just bought a 2013 Mahindra xl28 diesel tractor. I have a snow blower for the three point hitch and a Loader on the front. I have a large driveway and if there is 3 or 4 inches it seems to take a long time with a snow blower. Wondering if a snow pusher would be a good idea for the bucket. If so a 7ft or an 8 foot. Don't know anyone who has used one.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't think a pusher would be practical for a driveway. 

Jmo.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't think that small of tractor could push an 8" pusher. A plow you can windrow with would be best but may damage loader arms.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I dont think an 8' pusher is a a good match for a 28 hp tractor!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Use the loader to make piles, then blow the piles away.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

A small plow would make much more sense than a pusher. You shouldn't damage loader arms if you aren't ramming ice piles etc.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200631870_200631870

Something like this or build your own.


----------



## wwhite (Dec 1, 2011)

I got a 2816 mahindra been using it for 7 year now plowing snow and salting out of it with a fertilizer spreader. I think our pusher on it is around 7 feet. On real big snows and long pushes you just have to pick a direction and go straight because you can't steer it much. We love it for tight places were our trucks would take more time turning around. Never had any trouble with the machine


----------



## Omega (Dec 22, 2013)

We run an 8' light material bucket on our DX50 so i imagine you would want to stay 8' or less


----------

